# Watching Superbowl in Mumbai



## SASQUATCH555 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello All,

I will be in Mumbai for a few weeks starting the beginning of February and was wondering, does anyone know a good bar to watch the superbowl at? I know it will be on at some ungodly hour (around 5am??) but it would be a lot of fun to watch with some other football fans. GO RAVENS

Thanks for the help,
Nathan


----------



## amersss (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Nathan!

I think I'll be visiting some friends in Mumbai this weekend (I currently live in Pune), and we're also looking for a place to watch the game. If you find a place, let us know and we'll try to meet you there! Full disclosure: I'm a 49ers fan. 

Best,
Amy


----------



## Niners Fan (Feb 3, 2013)

*Go Niners*

I dont know where to watch the game i might just do it online .... Go Niners 
If someone has a place figured out let me know ... cant wait .....


----------



## Niners Fan (Feb 3, 2013)

I am gonna watch it at home ... i am gonna get it on DTH .... u can reach me on 9920984120 Gautam


----------



## gabbar12690 (Feb 12, 2013)

i also want to know about some places like that... if you get to know then inform me also plz....


----------

